# New V-cube



## asportking (Dec 9, 2011)

"The new cube works like Swiss clock. To be released in January. We are very excited!"

This was a quote from V-cube's facebook page (link here, although you might not be able to see it if you haven't liked the page). I'm not sure if they're going to announce it on their website as well, but either way, there's going to be a new v-cube released in January.

Personally, I don't think that the cube (unless it's an 8x8 or bigger) will be that big of a deal. While the v-cube mechanism for the 3x3 and 4x4 may have made a great cube a few years ago, now, with all the Dayan 3x3s and Shengshou 4x4s, I don't know if the cube will make that much of an impact.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 9, 2011)

Awesome. Sucks that it probably won't be a 3x3 or 4x4, but w/e


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 9, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Awesome. Sucks that it probably won't be a 3x3 or 4x4, but w/e


 
you really shouldn't make random statements without any evidence.


----------



## asportking (Dec 9, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Awesome. Sucks that it probably won't be a 3x3 or 4x4, but w/e


Why do you say that? I would have thought that a 3x3 or a 4x4 would be more likely. Bigger cubes like 9x9s and 11x11s don't have as much appeal to non-cubers than 3x3s and 4x4s, so it seems more logical for them to make smaller cubes.


----------



## emolover (Dec 9, 2011)

Swiss Clock? 

Is there something I am not getting?


----------



## asportking (Dec 9, 2011)

emolover said:


> Swiss Clock?
> 
> Is there something I am not getting?


It's just a metaphor; it means that it works well.


----------



## emolover (Dec 9, 2011)

asportking said:


> It's just a metaphor; it means that it works well.


 
Curse me for thinking to literally. 

Maybe its an 8x8.  They could stick it to ShenShou if it is!


----------



## asportking (Dec 9, 2011)

emolover said:


> Curse me for thinking to literally.
> 
> Maybe its an 8x8.  They could stick it to ShenShou if it is!


I hope it's not an 8x8...imagine a V-6 straight out of the box, except with even more pieces.


----------



## emolover (Dec 9, 2011)

asportking said:


> I hope it's not an 8x8...imagine a V-6 straight out of the box, except with even more pieces.


 
I wouldnt really mind modding since its an 8x8! 

I have fully disassembled my teraminx, an 8x8 will be nothing.


----------



## aaronb (Dec 9, 2011)

emolover said:


> Curse me for thinking to literally.


 
I also thought they meant the mechanism was similar to the mechanism of a Swiss Clock. 

I would buy it if it was a 3x3 or 4x4; but, if it was an 8x8 or up, then I wouldn't get it, due to the fact, that I don't have a 6x6 yet.


----------



## jrb (Dec 9, 2011)

aaronb said:


> I also thought they meant the mechanism was similar to the mechanism of a Swiss Clock.



I thought they meant the cube was like a Swiss Rubik's Clock:fp. I'll probably only buy it if it's a 3x3.


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 9, 2011)

I can totally see it being released on the 30th of January 

I just want to see pics, and I'll be happy. v-cube 1x1 gogogo


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm betting it's some sort of an improvement of a current v-cube.


----------



## emolover (Dec 9, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> I'm betting it's some sort of an improvement of a current v-cube.


 
Even better an improvement on only the 5x5. -____-


----------



## mitch1234 (Dec 9, 2011)

The metaphor about the Swiss Clock in my eyes means its very complex, works great, but is very small in size. I won't expect anything larger then a 4x4. I probably won't be getting this around June/July when I buy a new V-Cube set.


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 9, 2011)

I really hope it's the 8x8!


----------



## Cuberty (Dec 9, 2011)

"It works like a swiss clock" 
Dammit. I thought it would be a new V-Cube Clock


----------



## Dene (Dec 10, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> you really shouldn't make random statements without any evidence.


 
Are you implying that you have super-secret inside information?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 10, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I can totally see it being released on the 30th of January
> 
> I just want to see pics, and I'll be happy. v-cube 1x1 gogogo


 
Hopefully there won't be misalignment problems.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 10, 2011)

Dene said:


> Are you implying that you have super-secret inside information?


 
I didn't make any actual claim, due to my lack of evidence.


----------



## RNewms27 (Dec 10, 2011)

Cuberty said:


> "It works like a swiss clock"


 
So it clicks. Fantastic...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 10, 2011)

RNewms27 said:


> So it clicks. Fantastic...


 
Just like their V-6. Not a big surprise in that field.


----------



## RNewms27 (Dec 10, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Just like their V-6. Not a big surprise in that field.


 
Except this time it will be pillowed clicking.


----------



## SoulSeeker (Dec 10, 2011)

yup.. round like a clock and clicking.. well a clicky pillowed 3x3 would be something new


----------



## emolover (Dec 10, 2011)

SoulSeeker said:


> yup.. round like a clock and clicking.. well a clicky pillowed 3x3 would be something new


 
Please... dear god... do not say that in case it were to actually happen.


----------



## MostEd (Dec 10, 2011)

I hope its 4x4, Dan says the x cubes is nice but **** plastic, SS is *****ier plastic
so the 4x4 would have nice plastic and lets see...


----------



## emolover (Dec 10, 2011)

Which Dan? 

Shenshou does not have bad plastic. It's strong and smooth. V-cube plastic is a little stronger but it is not as smooth.


----------



## MostEd (Dec 10, 2011)

emolover said:


> Which Dan?
> 
> Shenshou does not have bad plastic. It's strong and smooth. V-cube plastic is a little stronger but it is not as smooth.


Dan Cohen, 
and IMO SS plastic feels cheapish... but they're OK cubes


----------



## Florian (Dec 10, 2011)

1x1: don't make sense
2x2: already there
3x3: a cube more people would buy, therefore possible
4x4: There are good new cubes already there and i don't think V-Cube can beat an SS4x4 especially not in the price
5x5: Maybe an improvement, but we already have an sub-50 cube on the market, don't know how V-Cube could beat it and it will be more then twice the price.
*6x6: They said already years ago that the 6b will come out, so i think it will that.*
7x7: Not really need for a new one
Everything higher wouldn't be cost-efficient as it's not an official event.


----------



## Mal (Dec 10, 2011)

I hope it's a 3x3 or 4x4


----------



## Benyó (Dec 10, 2011)

Florian said:


> *6x6: They said already years ago that the 6b will come out, so i think it will that.*


 
wrong
vcube spiel 2011 website: Every competitor will get a brand new six-colored V-CUBE (not 2x2x2, 5x5x5, 6x6x6 or 7x7x7!) when we release it.


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 10, 2011)

I want 9x9 cube!


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 10, 2011)

My best bet would be 4x4. There're decent 4x4s in the market but none that is really THAT good yet. They can still be better, and hopefully V-cube has found a way to do it.


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 10, 2011)

im going to say 4x4

3x3 is way too common and has too much competition.
2,5,6,7 as someone said its not them
i hope ts nothing bigger because they wont make enough oney to make another cube for yearss


----------



## SoulSeeker (Dec 10, 2011)

Florian said:


> 3x3: a cube more people would buy, therefore *possible*
> 4x4: There are *good *new *cubes already* there and i don't think V-Cube can beat an SS4x4 especially not in the *price*


 
think about it...

i guess it will definitely be decided between 3x3 and 4x4 and my bets are uhm... 50:50 id prefer a 4x4 but it wont surprise me if theyd like to get out one after another (2x2, 3x3, 4x4)


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Dec 10, 2011)

Florian said:


> 4x4: There are good new cubes already there and i don't think V-Cube can beat an SS4x4 especially not in the price
> Everything higher wouldn't be cost-efficient as it's not an official event.


 
Does Shengshou really beat V-cubes at anything other than price? The Shengshous are okay cubes, but compared to v-cubes, they're not THAT great. Sure, shengshous beat some v-cubes out of the box, but I'd take a broken in v-cube any day. I just think the Shengshou V3 4x4 is overrated. 

If V-cubes decided to release a 4x4, I'd definitely get it.


----------



## emolover (Dec 10, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> Does Shengshou really beat V-cubes at anything other than price? The Shengshous are okay cubes, but compared to v-cubes, they're not THAT great. Sure, shengshous beat some v-cubes out of the box, but I'd take a broken in v-cube any day. I just think the Shengshou V3 4x4 is overrated.
> 
> If V-cubes decided to release a 4x4, I'd definitely get it.


 
Its funny how a lot of people say Shenshou's suck verses a *fully modified* V-cube. Just imagine how good a Shenshou would be if it was fully modified.


----------



## asportking (Dec 10, 2011)

emolover said:


> Its funny how a lot of people say Shenshou's suck verses a *fully modified* V-cube. Just imagine how good a Shenshou would be if it was fully modified.


I can understand that for the v-5, but wasn't the Shengshou 6x6 supposed to essentially be a modded v-6? (except for the thing that keeps the centers aligned.)


----------



## Godmil (Dec 10, 2011)

Hoping for a 6, but will settle for a 4.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 10, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Hoping for a 6, but will settle for a 4.


 
I'm certain it wont be a 6x6, because it said so on the V-cube comp site a while back. Wouldn't buy a 4x4 though tbh, so Im hoping for a 8x8


----------



## emolover (Dec 10, 2011)

asportking said:


> I can understand that for the v-5, but wasn't the Shengshou 6x6 supposed to essentially be a modded v-6? (except for the thing that keeps the centers aligned.)


 
No. Not at all. The insides of the Shenshou and V-cube are very different. There are no V-cube mods done to the Shenshou except the misalignment issue.

As for actual mods for the Shenshou, I actually took the cube apart(the top half at least) to look at what could be done. I noticed a lot of places where the plastic could be filled because Shenshou was being cheap.  Filling it with Milliput would fix that problem. This is the biggest problem on the inner edges and maybe the corners but I think filling everything would fix a lot of problems and would give that good weight that V-cube makes use like. 
There is also these bumps on the the inner edges and corners that needs to be sanded off and would improve the cube quite a bit.
Cutting and sanding down the excess plastic on a lot of pieces would do some good.
The inner edge things that are between the inner edge and center needs to have the sides of its wings shaved off a little bit because center catch on it slightly.
There are a few other things that can be done but are really minor and would not be worth mentioning.

The only mod that should be done but could hurt the cube is sanding the stalks of the corners. I feel that if this is done to the point of no ridges on it, it would break easily. 

This will be my winter break project.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Dec 10, 2011)

emolover said:


> Its funny how a lot of people say Shenshou's suck verses a *fully modified* V-cube. Just imagine how good a Shenshou would be if it was fully modified.


 
I should have expected you to show up here, and start talking about how shengshou cubes are apparently superior. My v-cube 7 was better out of the box than any of my shengshous were. I spent a long time trying to set the tensions on the shengshou cubes. 

If you want to prove that shengshous are better when you fully modify them, go ahead. I'm still going to stick to using my best cubes, until something is proven to be better. When you DO fully modify them, I think the forum would be happy to see a thread about your findings.

Anyway! I still hope it is a 4x4x4, because I'd like a decent 4x4x4. If not, I'll probably get a dayan + mf8.


----------



## emolover (Dec 10, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> I should have expected you to show up here, and start talking about how shengshou cubes are apparently superior. My v-cube 7 was better out of the box than any of my shengshous were. I spent a long time trying to set the tensions on the shengshou cubes.
> 
> If you want to prove that shengshous are better when you fully modify them, go ahead. I'm still going to stick to using my best cubes, until something is proven to be better. When you DO fully modify them, I think the forum would be happy to see a thread about your findings.


 
Of course I would show up here but I don't think either is truly superior as a whole cube. 

How on earth was your V-cube 7 better than Shenshou cubes. My 7x7 took a lot of work and a lot of solving to get good. 

I am going to do this project over my winter break and will make a thread and video on what I did. You can see what I will do a few posts above.


----------



## asportking (Dec 10, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> I should have expected you to show up here, and start talking about how shengshou cubes are apparently superior. My v-cube 7 was better out of the box than any of my shengshous were. I spent a long time trying to set the tensions on the shengshou cubes.
> 
> If you want to prove that shengshous are better when you fully modify them, go ahead. I'm still going to stick to using my best cubes, until something is proven to be better. When you DO fully modify them, I think the forum would be happy to see a thread about your findings.


 


emolover said:


> Of course I would show up here but I don't think either is truly superior as a whole cube.
> 
> How on earth was your V-cube 7 better than Shenshou cubes. My 7x7 took a lot of work and a lot of solving to get good.
> 
> I am going to do this project over my winter break and will make a thread and video on what I did. You can see what I will do a few posts above.


There is no Shengshou 7x7, so you can't really compare them to a v-7.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Dec 10, 2011)

asportking said:


> There is no Shengshou 7x7, so you can't really compare them to a v-7.



They're all cubic twisty puzzles. They can be compared. I have used my friend's V-cube 5, and it's definitely better than my Shengshou 5x5. He's never modified a puzzle in his life.


----------



## emolover (Dec 10, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> They're all cubic twisty puzzles. They can be compared. I have used my friend's V-cube 5, and it's definitely better than my Shengshou 5x5. He's never modified a puzzle in his life.


 
Did you guys get these from other people? All three of my V-cubes have sucked out of the box.


----------



## Viktor Kalmar (Dec 10, 2011)

1x1? 3x3? 4x4? Pyra?? Megaminx???? 
i hope it is a 4x4


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 10, 2011)

^ V-*CUBE*


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Dec 10, 2011)

emolover said:


> Did you guys get these from other people? All three of my V-cubes have sucked out of the box.


 
I got mine from cube depot. It was unlubed, and right out of the package. He got his directly from v-cubes within a few months of them coming out. His 6x6x6 wasn't great, but of course, it was unmodded. His 5x5x5 and 7x7x7 were awesome. My 7x7x7 is slightly better than his was.


----------



## emolover (Dec 10, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> I got mine from cube depot. It was unlubed, and right out of the package. He got his directly from v-cubes within a few months of them coming out. His 6x6x6 wasn't great, but of course, it was unmodded. His 5x5x5 and 7x7x7 were awesome. My 7x7x7 is slightly better than his was.


 
I have heard that the older ones are better but... 

I lubed my V 6 with a **** load of shock oil and it turns really well now. I would say it turns faster than my Shenshou now.


----------



## choza244 (Dec 11, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> My v-cube 7 was better out of the box than any of my shengshous were



Sorry but I can't believe you that, even knowing that the V-7 is the only V-cube that is a bit good out of the box, because the V-5 and the V-6 are crap out of the box. The Shengshous, specially the 5x5 is really good out of the box, smooth and fast, maybe the only one that I don't like too much is the 6x6 but is still better than my V-cube 6.


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 11, 2011)

choza244 said:


> Sorry but I can't believe you that, even knowing that the V-7 is the only V-cube that is a bit good out of the box, because the V-5 and the V-6 are crap out of the box. The Shengshous, specially the 5x5 is really good out of the box, smooth and fast, maybe the only one that I don't like too much is the 6x6 but is still better than my V-cube 6.



Probably because you never modded your v-6,


----------



## SoulSeeker (Dec 11, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> They're all cubic twisty puzzles. They can be compared. I have used my friend's V-cube 5, and it's definitely better than my Shengshou 5x5. He's never modified a puzzle in his life.


 
yeah right.. wait let's compare a dayan 3x3 to an 11x11 they are cubing twisty puzzles!
that reason is just plain stupid


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 11, 2011)

Meh. If it's 6x6/8x8 I'm sticking with Shengshou. If it's 3/4 I'm not getting it. If it's 9/10 I will get it, and if it's 11 I'll stick with Yuxin.

Don't want arguments.


----------



## emolover (Dec 11, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Meh. If it's 8x8 I'm sticking with Shengshou. If it's 3/4 I'm not getting it. If it's 9/10 I will get it, and if it's 11 I'll stick with Yuxin.
> 
> Don't want arguments.


 
You are not suppose to talk about KO's on the forum. 

What if it was $90? Would you still not get it?


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 11, 2011)

emolover said:


> You are not suppose to talk about KO's on the forum.


 
Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought that you weren't allowed to promote/advertise KO's, but you could talk about them.
I couldn't find this in the site rules though.


----------



## emolover (Dec 11, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought that you weren't allowed to promote/advertise KO's, but you could talk about them.
> I couldn't find this in the site rules though.


 
Oh wait... I was thinking of twistypuzzles.com.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Dec 11, 2011)

SoulSeeker said:


> yeah right.. wait let's compare a dayan 3x3 to an 11x11 they are cubing twisty puzzles!
> that reason is just plain stupid


 
That's a little bit different, because they vary so much in structure. Plus, I already said, I had used my friend's v-cube 5 too. The 7x7x7 and the 5x5x5 don't vary that much in structure, or size. 

The 3x3 only has a couple of pieces. The 11x11 has a lot. The 3x3x3 is usually less than 100 grams. The 11x11 is 1.1kg.

The v-cube 5 is 500 grams, and the v-cube 7 is 650. They both use a fair number of pieces. Sure, the Shengshou is really light, but it's also made out of hollow pieces. An Alpha cc is going to be lighter than a Dayan ZhanChi.


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Dec 11, 2011)

Where you wearing large gloves when you tried the ShengShou? This would explain a lot. My ShengShou 5x5 felt better out of the box than a broken in V-cube 7...I was not wearing gloves on either occasion.


----------



## Florian (Dec 13, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> Does Shengshou really beat V-cubes at anything other than price? The Shengshous are okay cubes, but compared to v-cubes, they're not THAT great.


 
ShengShou 5x5 definitely beats V-Cube 5x5, when they are both modded.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 13, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought that you weren't allowed to promote/advertise KO's, but you could talk about them.
> I couldn't find this in the site rules though.


We got rid of it subtly a month or so ago. Thanks for noticing. 

I'd love a 4x4. Even cubes seem to always be the pain


----------



## radmin (Dec 13, 2011)

A lot of cubes suck out of the box. v-5-7 are no exception. What drives me crazy about v-cube is that they don't use screws. That is insane.
A v-5 will get a tiny bit looser with every solve. Eventually it will hit a sweet spot, the problem is that it keeps loosening right out of the sweet spot.


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 13, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> I'd love a 4x4. Even cubes seem to always be the pain


 
Mmm yes, it's those internal peices that **** me off.

I think a 4x4 would be nice, since anything higher than a 7 would just cost too much.


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 13, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> We got rid of it subtly a month or so ago. Thanks for noticing.
> 
> I'd love a 4x4. Even cubes seem to always be the pain


 
Just remember, You can K4 ELL now...
Use your one 3 cycle at a time method, and win WR.
(you make me proud)


----------



## emolover (Dec 13, 2011)

Why do you guys want *another* 4x4? There are so many good ones out there with the best of them being the Shenshou V3 and the mini Dayan+Mf8. The V-cube 4x4 is a lot like the YJ or maru(from the designs I saw a while ago) and I will laugh if they keep it like the for the release and people will be very disappointed by it. 

What about price? V-cubes are very expensive when they first come out and don't drop a whole lot in price. Would you still buy it even if it was $30? You also need to think about how expensive there shipping is. I ordered both 2x2's and my friend ordered on also, the shipping was $29 for three small items.

I am betting everyone who wants V-cube to make a 4x4 does not solve there 7x7 at all. 

I think it would be cool for V-cube to make an 8x8 because it has not been done. I feel as if they would make more money off of it because that would be what every cuber would want to get and would give some competition to Shenshou.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 13, 2011)

emolover said:


> You also need to think about how expensive there shipping is. I ordered both 2x2's and my friend ordered on also, the shipping was $29 for three small items.


 
Luckily that's not a problem for me, because they sell v-cubes in all three of my local malls, and 2 other stores not in the mall.


----------



## Godmil (Dec 13, 2011)

emolover said:


> I think it would be cool for V-cube to make an 8x8 because it has not been done. I feel as if they would make more money off of it because that would be what every cuber would want to get and would give some competition to Shenshou.



I don't think it makes a lot of financial sense. an 8x8 will cost a fortune, and will have very limited popularity. Interest in cubes seems to drop off the further from 3 you go, also it's not an official event which will also put off lots of people.
I know they're (seemingly) not doing the 6x6 update, but I think that would be the best money maker for them, given it's an official event that has arguably very little competition.


----------



## emolover (Dec 13, 2011)

But people shouldn't want to buy yet again another 4x4. 

Here is a list of all the recent 4x4's:

YJ
Maru
X-cube
Shenshou V1
Dayan+Mf8
Shenshou V2
Mini Dayan+mf8
Shenshou V3

People shouldn't want to buy another.


----------



## Godmil (Dec 13, 2011)

emolover said:


> But people shouldn't want to buy yet again another 4x4.



If it's better than all the others then people 'should' want to buy another 4x4. (I pressume you weren't using this line of argument before the ZhanChi came out)


----------



## radmin (Dec 13, 2011)

emolover said:


> Why do you guys want *another* 4x4? There are so many good ones out there with the best of them being the Shenshou V3 and the mini Dayan+Mf8. The V-cube 4x4 is a lot like the YJ or maru(from the designs I saw a while ago) and I will laugh if they keep it like the for the release and people will be very disappointed by it.
> 
> What about price? V-cubes are very expensive when they first come out and don't drop a whole lot in price. Would you still buy it even if it was $30? You also need to think about how expensive there shipping is. I ordered both 2x2's and my friend ordered on also, the shipping was $29 for three small items.
> 
> ...


 
If you were able to make your mini Dayan +Mf8 good, I'd be extremely enthusiastic about hearing what you did to it. Mine is unusable. The outer layers are too tight. It's caused by the springs in the center pieces, not a lot can be done. If you take them out it's too loose, if you trim them they are too hard to re-install.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 14, 2011)

radmin said:


> If you were able to make your mini Dayan +Mf8 good, I'd be extremely enthusiastic about hearing what you did to it. Mine is unusable. The outer layers are too tight. It's caused by the springs in the center pieces, not a lot can be done. If you take them out it's too loose, if you trim them they are too hard to re-install.



He doesn't have one, and hasn't even tried one. I don't know what he's basing that off of.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 14, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> He doesn't have one, and hasn't even tried one. I don't know what he's basing that off of.


 
This pretty sums up all of his arguments. I'd take everything emolover says with a grain of salt.


----------



## SlapShot (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm praying for an 8x8. Would prefer to buy the original, but will settle for knockoff if I have to. I know this sounds harsh, but I'm 44 people. I ain't getting any younger.


----------



## Genesis (Dec 14, 2011)

Who knows, maybe it's something like a 4x4x8?


----------



## Godmil (Dec 14, 2011)

Genesis said:


> Who knows, maybe it's something like a 4x4x8?


 
Na, it's safe to say they're making something they already have the patent for, so 3,4,8,9,10,11 are the only options. Also remember that the more pieces the more expensive it is to develop, and the smaller the market.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 14, 2011)

Someone should make a poll about this; I'm sure it's a lot more meaningful than the ones voting what the best 1x1 cube is.



asportking said:


> It's just a metaphor; it means that it works well.



More like a simile, actually.


In regards to the 4x4 debate, I think it's quite a shame that the X-cube is mediocre; 
it has the perfect solution to the misallignment problem, yet the lack of molding precision really hurt the performance.
All the other 4x4 have really nice turning (Maru, SS, etc), but the allignment mechanisms are incompetent.

I hope XB would release a refined version of his X4, or perhaps collaborate with V-cube to develop even order cubes (maybe also higher-order cubic puzzles; the mechanism of the X7 remains a mystery still).


----------



## EMI (Dec 14, 2011)

RNewms27 said:


> So it clicks. Fantastic...


 
LMAO.

I think the best option left is a cubic clock. Have been waiting for one for years.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 15, 2011)

im having a feeling that this is it






https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150379071999518&set=a.10150379071924518.383566.23115339517&type=3


----------



## RNewms27 (Dec 15, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> im having a feeling that this is it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Benyó said:


> wrong
> vcube spiel 2011 website: Every competitor will get a brand new six-colored V-CUBE (not 2x2x2, 5x5x5, 6x6x6 or *7x7x7*!) when we release it.


 
Though if this weren't the case, I would not be surprised.


----------



## asportking (Dec 15, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> im having a feeling that this is it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a v-cube 7...


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 15, 2011)

asportking said:


> That's a v-cube 7...


 
no its a new type of v-cube7 Dazzler.


----------



## just a cuber (Dec 17, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> im having a feeling that this is it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
off topic, (but feel free to correct me if i'm wrong) but isn't that impossible to scramble?


----------



## asportking (Dec 17, 2011)

just a cuber said:


> off topic, (but feel free to correct me if i'm wrong) but isn't that impossible to scramble?


Haha...that's so true!


----------



## Stefan (Dec 17, 2011)

just a cuber said:


> off topic, (but feel free to correct me if i'm wrong) but isn't that impossible to scramble?


 
That's what we first thought about the Illusion as well.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Dec 17, 2011)

I was thinking it was a V-Cube Clock. But then I was like, "No, it couldn't."


----------



## just a cuber (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey, fishers got an image of a what looks like a pillowed v3 on his german puzzle store
http://tonyfisherpuzzles.net/PuzzleShopDeutschland.html


----------



## Zarlor (Jan 7, 2012)

*just a cuber wins the ecookie!*

I think the pillowed 3x3x3 from V cube is the winner! Good find on that! It makes sense really. V-cube had to make something a little different from everything else that's out there and I guess pillowed would do it.

Although, doesn't that mean you can't use it for competition? There was some discussion about as soon as a 7x7x7 came out that wasn't pillowed then you'd have to use that?


----------



## choza244 (Jan 7, 2012)

Zarlor said:


> V-cube had to make something a little different from everything else that's out there and I guess pillowed would do it.



Sorry but I can't agree with that, there has been others 3x3 pillowed in the market for some time now.

http://www.icubemart.com/apps/webstore/products/show/2491133
http://www.mefferts.com/products/details.php?lang=en&category=13&id=479


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jan 7, 2012)

I may or may not get it, but most likely not. Knowing V-Cube it won't be that great and will be expensive. I don't really understand why they didn't work more into the big cube market, I feel like they would have sold more cubes that way.


----------



## cubernya (Jan 7, 2012)

Zarlor said:


> Although, doesn't that mean you can't use it for competition? There was some discussion about as soon as a 7x7x7 came out that wasn't pillowed then you'd have to use that?


 
Not as soon as it comes out, as soon as it's widely in use


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 7, 2012)

They definitely wouldn't have sold more cubes. A $20 3x3 with the novelty of being pillowed will sell thousands more than a cube that to most is enormous and far too expensive. A 7x7 costs ~$45 from their website. That means an 8x8 which has considerably more pieces and larger manufacturing and productions costs would be ridiculously expensive. More expensive than the SS I bet and it would be pillowed with a clicking mechanism.


----------



## just a cuber (Jan 7, 2012)

Zarlor said:


> I think the pillowed 3x3x3 from V cube is the winner! Good find on that! It makes sense really. V-cube had to make something a little different from everything else that's out there and I guess pillowed would do it.
> 
> Although, doesn't that mean you can't use it for competition? There was some discussion about as soon as a 7x7x7 came out that wasn't pillowed then you'd have to use that?


 
i'd assume so, but i personnaly think there going to do the same thing that they did with the v2 with a cubic and pillowed version


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 7, 2012)

just a cuber said:


> i'd assume so, but i personnaly think there going to do the same thing that they did with the v2 with a cubic and pillowed version


 
I think it's safe to assume that there will also be a cubic version. The pillowed one was obviously a leak. A company like V-Cubes doesn't release a product before it's been announced. They would also put it on their website before one such as amazon. Or at least they'd go up at the same time. To have a pillowed and cubic version is a good idea but to have only a pillowed version is definitely a mistake.


----------

